# how to open hp pavilion laptop



## ia3_124 (Jul 17, 2009)

hi,,,i want to know how open hp pavilion dv 4 to replace motherboard ,,if any body know about it plzz reply me and help me ....


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Quite a task and you might be able to find a better guide but there is one I found after about a minute or two of Googling, I think it is a different model shown here but should be very similar.

Hope this helps!!! http://picasaweb.google.com/chrisdavis999/HPDV5000LaptopDismantle#


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try this manual: http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01597750.pdf


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> Try this manual: http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01597750.pdf


Nice manual looks HP took some time into this one!!!

Thanks TriggerFinger your posts are always sooooooo helpful


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Just a suggestion... and I'm sure it's useless, but if it's under any kind of warranty I wouldn't touch it... even if I had my own shop and you paid me to pet it. I wouldn't even look at it without talking to the company offering the warranty.

Pretty sure it's not a problem with Mike/Dez, but just for anyone else viewing this from google... it's just not worth taking it apart, breaking something and ending up having a lot of broken parts, a big bill, and no solution.


----------



## bryna (Jan 4, 2010)

Replacing a laptop motherboard is quite a challenging task, anyway you may also refer to this blog post. I had to replace my laptop fan since it was making strange and loud noise and I've found it pretty useful. http://linux.aldeby.org/how-to-open-and-disassemble-an-hp-pavilion-laptop.html


----------

